# Solved: do CD-Rs burned on windows work on a mac?



## lollapalooza (Jun 21, 2007)

hello,

although its not strictly a mac question, does anyone know if a CD-R burnt on a windows pc will open on a mac please?

it currently has pictures and a microsoft word file but i don't have a mac to test it on.

any help is greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Yup, you can view pictures on a Mac from a CD burned on Windows. You can also open, edit and view a Word file, but only if you have Word for Mac installed on the Mac.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lollapalooza (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you very much!


----------

